# Preston & London's Haircuts



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

As many of you know, I finally purchased my own grooming supplies to save money in the long run on grooming costs. I opted to shave London's body this time around as she had a few mats that were fairly close to the skin and I didn't want her to suffer for hours just so I could salvage her coat. In a few weeks it will be grown out and will be maintained at the same length as Preston's body.  Preston is almost 6months old now, but with a haircut he looks so much older!  Here are the results of my first try:


The pups posing for their SM friends:





















Preston showing off his new short manly haircut:










Just a cute little B&W Preston face!











Thanks for looking at my beautiful babies.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh they are so adorable!

I love that cut!! If Milo's show career doesn't go so well I want him to have a hair cut like London and Preston!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

awww.congrats.  you did a greats job.they look so adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They look adorable :wub: :wub: I think you did a great job!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

wow what a great job you did!!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow you did an outstanding job. Both are as cute as ever. :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

You really did do a great job!! I'm so impressed! They look very adorable!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, that is great! Is this your first time?? I cannot believe it, you did very well. Love Preston's haircut and when London's grows out, he will be darling.....They are so cute!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Sep 9 2009, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827789


> Wow, that is great! Is this your first time?? I cannot believe it, you did very well. Love Preston's haircut and when London's grows out, he will be darling.....They are so cute!!![/B]


Thank you all for your compliments on L&P's new haircuts!

Yes, this is my first time ever using clippers & shears...it was actually a little easier than I thought it would be. I was able to bathe, dry, and clip Preston in just over 1hr which is about how long it takes when I used to take London to the groomer so I was happy with my progress. lol


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

You did a great job Lisa. I'm impressed. I love Preston's cut. He looks adorable. What a nice Mommy sparing London from the torture of getting out the matts. I love the way you left her legs long. They look so cute. She reminds me of a ballerina with leg warmers. LOL Her little face is just so sweet. She looks at you with such love in her eyes. I love her pictures because of that. Please let us see the two of them again when her hair has grown out like Preston's. Thanks for sharing your babies with us.


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Wow, great job! They look really good! 
You're motivating me to try grooming my fluffs too!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congrats on completing your first ever clipper haircuts. You did good,they look adorable. :aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Impressive! A+


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I personally think you did an amazing job! I would be so worried that Hunter would look like I committed doggie grooming murder on his coat. So, when are you going to do a step by step video for us???


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:smilie_daumenpos:
Great :hump: Job !


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Sep 9 2009, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827749


> As many of you know, I finally purchased my own grooming supplies to save money in the long run on grooming costs. I opted to shave London's body this time around as she had a few mats that were fairly close to the skin and I didn't want her to suffer for hours just so I could salvage her coat. In a few weeks it will be grown out and will be maintained at the same length as Preston's body.  Preston is almost 6months old now, but with a haircut he looks so much older!  Here are the results of my first try:
> 
> 
> The pups posing for their SM friends:
> ...


Preston has NO EYE STAINs! At all! What's the lineage, or is it just the young age? My last (and first) Malt only had one eye to stain, but Midis has both eyes running and although the stain is not red or orange like yeast infection (and I do give him yogurt every few days) it's still annoying.

Your babies are just too cute and you did a GREAT job grooming them! I do not have the nerve to try with my clippers. 

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE


> Preston has NO EYE STAINs! At all! What's the lineage, or is it just the young age? My last (and first) Malt only had one eye to stain, but Midis has both eyes running and although the stain is not red or orange like yeast infection (and I do give him yogurt every few days) it's still annoying.
> 
> Your babies are just too cute and you did a GREAT job grooming them! I do not have the nerve to try with my clippers.
> 
> ...


Preston is a MiDis Maltese, his daddy is CH Sinphony of Venice Andy, and his mommy is Sinphony (imported). He actually does have a LOT of tearstaining right now -- he has been teething really badly, but so far his bite has remained aligned and all of his teeth thus far have been falling out on their own.  Once he's around 10months old I think he'll be done staining, and I can't wait! lol


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

London and Preston look adorable!!! :wub: :wub: You did amazing Lisa!! :two thumbs up: 

Their haircuts look fantastic!!! I agree with the poster who said you should do some grooming clips!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Awesome job on the cuts! Was this your first time doing it yourself b/c you did an amazing job Lisa!!!! L&P are looking totally adorable and sweet!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Great job! They look wonderful. :thmbup:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lisa, they both look great! You did a wonderful job. I'd love to be able to do that. I like Zoey clipped better every time I look at her and I'm keeping her this way. 
Both your babies are adorable :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lisa, you did a fantastic job!!!!! They both look wonderful :wub: :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

They both look fabulous!  Great job with the clippers! I've only used mine once, and that was to clip Kenzie's stomach to match her spay shave! 

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Sep 9 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827875


> QUOTE





> Preston has NO EYE STAINs! At all! What's the lineage, or is it just the young age? My last (and first) Malt only had one eye to stain, but Midis has both eyes running and although the stain is not red or orange like yeast infection (and I do give him yogurt every few days) it's still annoying.
> 
> Your babies are just too cute and you did a GREAT job grooming them! I do not have the nerve to try with my clippers.
> 
> ...


Preston is a MiDis Maltese, his daddy is CH Sinphony of Venice Andy, and his mommy is Sinphony (imported). He actually does have a LOT of tearstaining right now -- he has been teething really badly, but so far his bite has remained aligned and all of his teeth thus far have been falling out on their own.  Once he's around 10months old I think he'll be done staining, and I can't wait! lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

Kenzie didn't have hardly any stains up until about 2 weeks ago. Her molars started to come in and she is staining something fierce! She's now around 9 1/2 months old. Hopefully little Preston doesn't follow Kenzie's lead  I'm fairly certain SoV Andy is her grandpa.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

They both look adorable...and I think they look quite alike too.

You did a GREAT job.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Cow! You did it!!! and you did a great job too!!!!! I'd be scared to death to even try....I am so impressed! :aktion033: BRAVO! 

How did you know where to start and how to go about it? And their faces are good....did your groomer give you advice? Did you look at a pinned thread on "how to"???? I think I remember you saying you paid something like $200 for the supplies....I pay $135 every 5 weeks!!!! 

Good Job! ....is all I can say.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Sep 11 2009, 06:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=828385


> Holy Cow! You did it!!! and you did a great job too!!!!! I'd be scared to death to even try....I am so impressed! :aktion033: BRAVO!
> 
> How did you know where to start and how to go about it? And their faces are good....did your groomer give you advice? Did you look at a pinned thread on "how to"???? I think I remember you saying you paid something like $200 for the supplies....I pay $135 every 5 weeks!!!!
> 
> Good Job! ....is all I can say.[/B]


Thank you so very much for the compliment! I feel so empowered after grooming them myself -- you should really consider grooming Archie, Abbey, & Tink yourself. I found it much easier than I thought I would.

I spent a total of $300 on the grooming supplies, but that included nail clippers, the little tabletop grooming table, etc -- literally everything I needed to get started. I had previously refused to cut their nails myself, so I am doing that now also and it feels great knowing that I can cut just the tips off every week and not worry too much about getting their quik.

I previously had looked through JMM's photo tutorial on grooming, which did settle my nerves a little about where to start, etc, but ultimately I just let myself explore and take the reins. I went into it telling myself that if they turned out butchered, that was okay, because I had to learn SOMEHOW -- and practice makes perfect! I prepared myself for the worst, and hoped for the best.

The first thing I did was clip their bodies -- London's body was shaved with a #10, but Preston's body was done with a #4FC blade (3/8" finished length). After the body was done, for Preston's face I used the #4FC blade to clip the top of his head, sides of face, and chin -- I wanted his hair to be much shorter since he's a boy! With London's head I scissored everything. It's just a matter of cutting just a tiny bit at a time to make sure you don't do one side too short. lol I would cut a little off of one side, then cut a little off of the other side to try and keep it even. Last but not least I trimmed up the feet a little bit with the shears. Oh, and on Preston I used the thinning shears to help blend the short body into the long legs.

I definitely need more practice, to really get the hang of rounding off their faces, etc, but I LOVE knowing that anytime I want to change the way they look, I can do it myself without having to rely on someone else to give me exactly what I'm picturing. London's groomer could never understand that I didn't want her to have a beard, no matter how many times I told her. lol Also, if I mess up, it's no big deal -- I did it myself and I didn't pay anyone else to do it.

I encourage everyone to go out and buy some basic supplies to groom your babies yourself!!! It was FAR easier than I ever thought it would be!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Sep 9 2009, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827875


> QUOTE





> Preston has NO EYE STAINs! At all! What's the lineage, or is it just the young age? My last (and first) Malt only had one eye to stain, but Midis has both eyes running and although the stain is not red or orange like yeast infection (and I do give him yogurt every few days) it's still annoying.
> 
> Your babies are just too cute and you did a GREAT job grooming them! I do not have the nerve to try with my clippers.
> 
> ...


Preston is a MiDis Maltese, his daddy is CH Sinphony of Venice Andy, and his mommy is Sinphony (imported). He actually does have a LOT of tearstaining right now -- he has been teething really badly, but so far his bite has remained aligned and all of his teeth thus far have been falling out on their own.  Once he's around 10months old I think he'll be done staining, and I can't wait! lol
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL! Apparently they are related to my Midis.  I got him from MiDis as well and Ch Sweet Simphony (imported from Italy?) was his mom. Great job grooming them! Still fighting the eye stain here at nearly 3 yrs, but it's not nearly as bad as some I've seen!

Cyndi


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Your babies are adorable. :wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the haircuts you did a fantastic job. arty:


----------

